# BLASC Datenbank in Firefox



## keough (8. September 2007)

Huhu,

Ich wollt mal fragen, obs vielleicht eine Einbindung der BLASC Datenbank in Firefox gibt. So wie die Google Search Bar.
Man gibt das Suchwort ein und wird zu Buffed und den Infos der Suche weitergeleitet.

Ich fänds mal gut^^
Nicht wichtig aber naja

mfg


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (8. September 2007)

keough schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Ich wollt mal fragen, obs vielleicht eine Einbindung der BLASC Datenbank in Firefox gibt. So wie die Google Search Bar.
> Man gibt das Suchwort ein und wird zu Buffed und den Infos der Suche weitergeleitet.
> ...




Gibt es bereits.

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/403/client-download rechts unten


----------



## keough (8. September 2007)

Vielen Dank.


----------

